# Jennings T-380



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi There All,

Have been out of town for a few.. I had ask this ??? once before but lost track......Was given this pistol from a brother-in-law I've heard so many not so good things....Just need your thoughts before I go to range....Thanks in Advance
Bill:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The last time I saw anyone fire a Jennings the slide went 7 yards downrange on the first round, so wear a face shield. 
Jennings are really pretty bad guns so keep your expectations very low. They are "ok" for some range fun, if you don't get frustrated easily, but I would trust my life to one of my black powder revolvers over a Jennings.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to the deepest body of water you can find near you with a bridge going over it. Go to the center of the bridge and drop said pistol in. You will be doing a great public sevice for yourself and others. I have a crome .380 that I have to keep because it was a gift or I would do that myself.:smt1099


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi slickfish. I hope you understand that they guys here don't mean to trash your gun. The reality is that they have some serious safety issues. If it were me, I wouldn't mess with it.

I don't know if you have other guns, but if you don't there are plenty to be had for reasonable prices. Compared to ammo these days, the cost of a more reliable (and safer) gun is not that big of a deal. Get something else.

:smt1099


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i had a bryco explode in my hands it was part of the same ring of fire guns as jennings, i now have a jennings j-22 and i love it, i have put over 1000 rounds out of it, just keep it very clean


----------



## Mini14 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Fight Liberalism with their own tools!*



slickfish said:


> Hi There All,
> 
> Have been out of town for a few.. I had ask this ??? once before but lost track......Was given this pistol from a brother-in-law I've heard so many not so good things....Just need your thoughts before I go to range....Thanks in Advance
> Bill:


Step A: Find a gun buy back program that pays at least $300.00.
Step B: take it and buy a P225, they are under $250.00.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

ud be lucky to get 70 dollars for it at a gun shop, just keep it in ur tackle box for that sneaky snake that wants some lunch lol :numbchuck:


----------

